# Don't screw your eyes up growing vertical



## Trousers (Sep 26, 2012)

I read on another forum about someone that permanently screwed their eyesight up growing bare bulb vertical. 
You can get Lumii glasses foe $15.43 with free shipping.

http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/miscellaneous/lumii-growroom-glasses/

My regular sunglasses cost more. 

Your eyesight is precious, don't screw it up by looking at your bulbs.


----------



## crazymanny00 (Sep 26, 2012)

i agree with this. light is damaging! and so is that profile picture...


----------



## Trousers (Sep 26, 2012)

lol

You can take great looking pictures through the lens of these.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 26, 2012)

Welding glasses if you work with your lights on. Best advice? Don't work with your lights on at all. Those shades are more for horizontal setups to work with lights on.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 26, 2012)

HID's never bothered me much but those fucking daylight cfl's fuck my eyes up BAD...


----------



## Murfy (Sep 26, 2012)

cold spectrum-

bad.


----------



## psilocybindude (Sep 26, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> HID's never bothered me much but those fucking daylight cfl's fuck my eyes up BAD...


Yeah those fuckers are annoying i made reflectors out of disposable pans for them, not because i figured they would reflect light but to keep the light out of my face.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2012)

I used an led under a stairwell and had to look up at it it felt like there was sand behind my eyes after looking at my babies for ambit shit suckkkkd


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2012)

Should wear uv blocking glasses everytime your in the grow room. Sadly I've been pretty bad about this lately. Good reminder.


----------



## george xxx (Sep 26, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> HID's never bothered me much but those fucking daylight cfl's fuck my eyes up BAD...



Looking at any cfl is unhealthy but ya the 65k are horrible. Full spectrum 5000k or bright white 4100k are a better choice for you and the plants. I know 65k is good for blue but the 65k cfl is different than other fluros.


----------



## Edgar9 (Sep 26, 2012)

I simply pull a plant out of a tent if I want to work with it. When near the light these brazing goggles are awsome. Inexpensive, high quality, very comfy. These are Shade 5 compared to sunglasses which are shade 1. Welding hoods shade are 10

http://airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=80&product=JAC3010338


----------



## Trousers (Sep 26, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Should wear uv blocking glasses everytime your in the grow room.


yes, protect your eyes


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't even have to look at the light directly,but when im done tending my plants everything is darker elsewhere,could be the cause of this headache I've
had for like 2 weeks.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 27, 2012)

HotShot7414 said:


> I don't even have to look at the light directly,but when im done tending my plants everything is darker elsewhere,could be the cause of this headache I've
> had for like 2 weeks.


No lol. When you go from a bright space to a darker space quickly your pupils dilate so less light gets into your eye. They adjust fairly quickly and you shouldn't have that dark vision for too long. Nothing to worry about there.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 27, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> No lol. When you go from a bright space to a darker space quickly your pupils dilate so less light gets into your eye. They adjust fairly quickly and you shouldn't have that dark vision for too long. Nothing to worry about there.


Lol i know my headache comes from my head cold i was just talking crazy,but the sun does this to me too so i know lol


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 27, 2012)

My eyes (and head) sometimes hurt after working in my room but I don't like to turn out the lights... I have welding goggles but never seem to wear them, have Maui Jims too also don't seem to wear them. What's even worse is that I am a professional designer and use my eyes all the time to make a living, I am working on disciplining myself more but I find that the goggles/glasses kind of screw with my productivity in the first place as they seem to obtrusive when I am really in the thick of a tight area trying to get to something tiny.

Dammit, only regret I have about going vertical is that one spinning lamp I have hanging in the middle of everything as It's impossible not to catch it in my vision.


----------



## micksmedz (Sep 28, 2012)

Heed this warning! I worked under a 1000 w my for 6 hours once and learned a very valuable lesson. You cannot really feel your eyes being damaged. I awoke a few hours after completing my work, to the most intense pain. it felt like someone put a cigarette out in my eyes. I thought I was having a stroke or something because I didn't correlate being under the light with this haha. so long story short I went to the hospital and was blind for 4 days, with full vision returning in two weeks. White no joke!


----------



## micksmedz (Sep 28, 2012)

*shits no joke


----------



## kndge9584 (Oct 3, 2012)

Don"t screw you eyes up growing vertical i think this is a blindness


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Oct 3, 2012)

that shit would seroiously suck some dick... glad your blindness wasnt permanent bro get some sunglasses! goodluck laterz


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 3, 2012)

HotShot7414 said:


> I don't even have to look at the light directly,but when im done tending my plants everything is darker elsewhere,could be the cause of this headache I've
> had for like 2 weeks.


i doubt it start wih mold(in other words get fresh air) caffine, lack of sleep, nicotine, and hydration.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 3, 2012)

i also want to point this out an exposed HPS bulb(meaning no outer glass) would only transmit 5% of its enery to UV light. because ot the outer glass it transmits NO UV! so no danger there. the only danger to working with HPS is if your eyes are very close(12 inches) within the bulb because basically all the IR is making the molecules dance in your eyeball. staying away, not looking, or covering your eyes with any solid surface should suffice as protection.

no Metal Halide, it basically the same thing except they do rpoduce some UVA which is not bad for your eye, they DO NOT PRODUE ANY UVB OR UVC unless of course the outer envolope is broken. 30% of the energy generated from metal halide is in the for of UV, but once again because of the outer glass envelope all of the dangerous UV has been blocked and there is even less IR from the metal halide than HPS thus making it even less of a danger.

now its not a bad idea to have sunglasses on deck, but they are not necessary, you should also be checking your bulb pretty often for crack (when its off of course) and holes.

as far as the intensity and dialating pupils, well you shouldnt be walking in and out of darkplace constantly im sure this could affect your vision, short term. same thing with blue light. if you look at intese blue light for a short time it will be very difficult to see in the dark.

and thats all you guys are overthinking the light thing, so long as there ar no cracks or holes on the outer glass envolope you should be good.

oh and the constant dilation of your pupils could be causing the headaches.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Oct 3, 2012)

all i know is my 400w hps makes me feel like everywhere else is damn near dark.. im gonna start wearin some shades in my room... its the light


----------



## psilocybindude (Oct 6, 2012)

micksmedz said:


> Heed this warning! I worked under a 1000 w my for 6 hours once and learned a very valuable lesson. You cannot really feel your eyes being damaged. I awoke a few hours after completing my work, to the most intense pain. it felt like someone put a cigarette out in my eyes. I thought I was having a stroke or something because I didn't correlate being under the light with this haha. so long story short I went to the hospital and was blind for 4 days, with full vision returning in two weeks. White no joke!


Damn that's some scary shit...


----------



## Travis82 (Oct 8, 2012)

I had a tri stacked 400w vert, plants about 6-8in away from the bulbs.. I had to wear shades or i would see spots for hours and get migraines being that close you cant help but get 1200w in your vision. So from than on i have shades in my grow room hanging on the door nob. I dont let anyone go in without shades that intense of light really screws with your vision and gives you some nasty headaches.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 23, 2012)

Picked up a pair of the lumi glasses. They work great! You still can't stare at a bare 1k HPS but hey..

Does anyone rocking large vertical watts wear welding glasses or the like? I just started on a 16k vertical
Room and the thought of all that light...uggh


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just bust the gucci shades up in that bitch


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Nov 6, 2012)

I always use my Oakley Oil Rig shades and a brimmed hat when working near the light. I use only a 250W CHM, but the light is bright like a MH and I have to be close to it. I didnt like the feeling when my eyes got blasted from the light.. so now its a habit, even though I look like Estaban of the growroom.


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 6, 2012)

I always have sunglasses on when Im in the growtent....that and a hat to keep the light out of my eyes (otherwise I get a massive headache)...I'll probably invest in those growroom glasses the op was talking about when I start doing more indoor grows...at the moment I veg and start flowering in a greenhouse, then finish under a 400watt HPS indoors. Wish I could afford to flower indoors all the way from the start...or even grow indoors from seed to harvest...I used to do that, and had better results, but can't afford that anymore...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 7, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Picked up a pair of the lumi glasses. They work great! You still can't stare at a bare 1k HPS but hey..
> 
> Does anyone rocking large vertical watts wear welding glasses or the like? I just started on a 16k vertical
> Room and the thought of all that light...uggh


Yes, people do wear welding goggles. There's a thread about protecting your eyes on ICmag. Really, all gardeners using HPS/MH's should be wearing sunglasses at the very least, vertical or not. Just my opinion as it's pretty easy to turn your head and get an eyefull. I pretty much pull my plants out individually and don't look at the light while wearing blue blocker style wraparound shades. I've considered investing in welding goggles but they might be a bit difficult to work with.


----------



## Domed (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, this is VERY important.
I have Keratoconus in both my eyes, it's made my left eye as good as blind, my right eye isn't very good either.
Take it from me, you do not want to have bad eye sight, it sucks balls.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Domed, you think it would be ok to rub one out while staring at your avatar?


----------



## Domed (Nov 19, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Hey Domed, you think it would be ok to rub one out while staring at your avatar?



Haha yeah man no problem, I do it all the time...


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 20, 2012)

You inspired me to change my avatar  

Nothing hotter than a hot stoner chick


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

I already have shitty eyesight, probably because of genetics, and staring at the sexy genetics (wink wink)


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 11, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I read on another forum about someone that permanently screwed their eyesight up growing bare bulb vertical.
> You can get Lumii glasses foe $15.43 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/miscellaneous/lumii-growroom-glasses/
> ...


Shameless advertising... gtfo


----------

